# Showcase(accent wall)



## James T (Feb 8, 2020)

￼


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I would scrape all loose paint, then a heavy coat of Peel Bond....oh its shiplap!! Looks cool


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I would scrape all loose paint, then a heavy coat of Peel Bond....oh its shiplap!! Looks cool


😂 😂


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Missed a spot.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Looked all fine and dandy at first, but then I noticed the vent above the bed. Imagine all the spiders in there waiting to dangle down into your mouth at night. Nope nope nope nope.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

shabby chic


----------



## Slick90 (Feb 21, 2021)

How do you paint something like this?


----------

